# 3 Cockatiels in the same cage?



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, I have 3 tiels. I have 2 in one huge cage and the other in his own cage. I bought the big cage for all three. When they are all out of the cage they get along but if I put all three in the same cage they fight. Does anyone have their tiels in the same cage? i would lkie mine all in one cage but I am afraid they will get hurt.Will they ever be okay together ? Should i keep them together for a short time each day and hope for the best? Thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep them together for short periods during the day when your home to monitor them and see if they are just having little tiff's or acutually fighting, I also have three and they like to go into the one big cage but they like to fight over the food dishes even though there is more then one  they will squawk at each other and push each other off but they get over it or if the squawking is to bad I usually remove one of them from the situation so far there has been no "real" fighting or blood shed there are alot of people that have 3 or more in cages together that get along fine but you also have to be careful because just like people some are just not meant to live together.
Do you have enough food dishes for all of them perches toys etc....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i'm hoping to eventually have three in the one cage, so hopefully it's not an impossible problem. I would put them together for short periods of time during the day. Also making sure you have three of everything, birds just don't seem to be able to share.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got a huge cage and Ive got 4 tiels in it - all females, they bicker on occasion but for the most part they get along great 

This was the cage before anything was put it in it

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/new cage/Picture.jpg


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine are in separate cages although now they choose to have sleep overs and play together when they're out, ussually in one cage. I'm starting to think I got an extra cage for now reason, but then again my 1st child Baby is spoiled rotten and I think she enjoys her own space. I got the second one because Ziggy is a boy and I didn't want them to breed just yet. As I look at them now...one cage is empty and they are both hanging out around one..As long as your don't pick eachother or fight then it should be ok but start slow like Laura said.


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the replys. I will keep trying. I have alot of bowls and perches. The one cockatiel named Monty was a second hand bird. I got him from someone who had no other birds. it took a year for him to used to my other birds. Then I got two more cockatiels. I think he is used to having his own cage. He does not like to be too close to other birds. Hopefully he will get over that soon. Thanks


----------

